# New game starting in Chicagoland



## CrestHillGamer12632 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello everyone

I'm posting this on behalf of one of my friends who's starting up a Pathfinder homebrew campaign in the Naperville/Joliet/Crest Hill(yeah I know thats a lot of area) area.  The game currently has one player(me of course) and are looking for 2-3 more adult players(18+).  Gender doesn't matter so girls please don't be afraid to join if interested.  As far as the kind of players we're looking for the main thing is availability and dedication.  I think he is looking to run once per week and he wants players to be there as much as possible.  As far as days go we'll probably run on Wednesday, Friday, Saturday, or Sunday.

If your interested please email me, PM me, or Post here and I will give you his contact info(I don't want to give it out here)  My email is finalfantasyfan12632@gmail.com and I hope to be gaming with some of you soon.


----------



## CrestHillGamer12632 (Jan 21, 2011)

This post exists for two reasons.  

1.  As a shameless bump
2.  To give anyone interested more details about the campaign setting.

So on to point 2.  
The campaign starts with any and all players being forced out of their homes by an invading army and fleeing in one of three directions. To the north are the mountains, to the east is the jungle and to the west is the ocean. This is the first of many many decisions that the characters get to make to shape the game. This is basically an open sandbox campaign where the characters are free to go and do pretty much what ever they want but don't expect there to be no consequences to those choices. There will be plot points interjected when the GM sees fit. Eventually the goal is to explore/complete all 3 zones(jungle, mountains, and ocean) and then come back home to retake the village from those that now rule it.
  As far as GM style goes, the GM is extremely flexible and pretty much allows what ever the players wants to do. He is allowing and pulling rules from any and all Paizo released products(Core, APG, and both bestiaries) as well as pretty much anything else that has to do with pathfinder as long as the player can make a good argument for why it should be allowed at the table. He's even allowing custom feat creation but again all custom feats have to meet GM approval. The hero point system out of the APG will be used.
  Any questions can be directed to me and if I don't know answers then I will check with the GM and get back to you.
  As stated above anyone interested should contact me via PM, email, or post to this thread(followed by email or PM) and I will get you his contact info. He wants to communicate via text message and I don't feel comfortable giving out his phone number on such a public site so thats the reason for the offsite communication.


So anyone interested?


----------



## CrestHillGamer12632 (Jan 27, 2011)

just a shameless bump


----------



## CrestHillGamer12632 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well we are still looking for 1-2 players so if anyone is interested please contact me here or via email.  We are playing Friday nights from 5 until about 10(or 11) in Crest Hill, IL.


----------

